# Nova's photo thread



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

This is my puppy Nova, she is a lab/aussie mix. Sadly I wasnt able to get much pictures of her between the ages of 8 weeks and 6 months cause my camera broke :/
But she wanted to let you all know that she is growing fast and is really cute ;P 

Her at 7 weeks 

































Then at 6 months 
Happy face








Giving kisses








doesnt last long... 

























Sorry there were so many XD


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

I tried making them smaller but I guess it didnt work......


----------



## PollyLengi (Jul 17, 2015)

Very nice pictures! love them!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

What gorgeous eyes!

And there's no such thing as too many pictures haha!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

She's really pretty  Anyone know what her color is? I was thinking merle, but her base color seems fawn and merle doesn't appear on phaeomelanin. Maybe fawn with sable and merle?


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

What stunning eyes! She's a pretty girl.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Avie said:


> She's really pretty  Anyone know what her color is? I was thinking merle, but her base color seems fawn and merle doesn't appear on phaeomelanin. Maybe fawn with sable and merle?


Thank you! And I have no idea what it is. Her mom was a yellow lab and the litter had multiple fathers they believe.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

More pics! Not all of them are of Nova XD
This was at the dog park, she was trying REALLY hard to get this dog to chase her
















She got really rough with the jack russel and we had to leave until the owners put him in the side that is meant for little dogs.








Trying to stay awake after the dog park 








Got a nommy bone! She isnt that interested in treats and bones and food, except when it comes to broccoli OMG! IDK what is wrong with her XD


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

She turned 7 months on monday. My puppy is going away


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Haha, the after dog park pic: pooped.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Great pics! Man, those eyes melt my soul. I absolutely love the B&W pic with the blue eyes!!
Beeeeautiful pup!


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

Almost looks like a Catahoula puppy in the first few pictures haha. I would've guess she was older looking at the pictures. I wonder how much she will fill out.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Nova says thanks for all the nice compliments! 


Dogthegreat she is JUST starting to look like an adult, she has had a puppy face for forever it seems. She was always extremely scronny too and now she is getting a grown up body. I weighed her 2 weeks ago and she was 46 pounds


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Playing in the mud when we were watering trees








Stealing Toffees nylabone 








Then stealing my camera








Mice hunting. Gotta be sneaky 
















Shes already as big as they are








Cuddling with Toffee









"Stormageddon The Dark Lord"








Waiting for me to throw the ball








Mayah chinchilla :3


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Avie said:


> She's really pretty  Anyone know what her color is? I was thinking merle, but her base color seems fawn and merle doesn't appear on phaeomelanin. Maybe fawn with sable and merle?


I think sable Merle. Sable changes a lot with age and it would explain why her spots have faded with time. 

Beautiful girl! Love the eyes! I feel like she might be mixed with catahoula rather than Aussie. He face looks very houla in some pictures. Very cool coloring too! Not something you see every day.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful dog. I love her color and blue eyes.


----------



## Ironmike (Sep 23, 2015)

Very beautiful pictures of the dog


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

A new collar for my little monster XD What do ya think??


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awww...that's cute! Love the little monsters on your little monster  I'm glad you went with the blue...it really does make her eye color pop! (I could stare at pics of your dog allllllll day!)


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Holy crap, she's a giant version of my Chevy
well, not my Chevy but still


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Im glad too! There was a multicolered one I was thinking about getting instead but I just couldnt get my mind off what she would look like in the monsters XD She also got some yummy rawhide chews and a new frisbee. I cant wait to get back from my trip so I can start her training again. I leave tomorrow and ill be gone for 2 weeks, hate leaving pets....


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

HollowHeaven said:


> Holy crap, she's a giant version of my Chevy
> well, not my Chevy but still


Wow they are very alike 0_0 I was looking for pictures online all the time trying to find a dog that looked at least a little something like her. Guess there finally is one XD He is very cute!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> I think sable Merle. Sable changes a lot with age and it would explain why her spots have faded with time.
> 
> Beautiful girl! Love the eyes! I feel like she might be mixed with catahoula rather than Aussie. He face looks very houla in some pictures. Very cool coloring too! Not something you see every day.


Thanks! Her mom got out and the owners never spayed her, so she went around knocking up all the neighborhood dogs. We figured she was aussie mixed cause we had never seen any catahoulas around here, only blue heelers and lots of aussies, but you never know. I wanna do a DNA test eventually


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Some random 8 month old pics. 
































































55lb lap dog...


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Wink wink








































We have this big hawk hanging around, he jumps on all the coops looking for ways to get in, I had to shoot through windows so he wouldnt be scared off.
























And this is Novas Christmas sweater XD


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

It's amazing how you can hardly see the merle anyone.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

So got back from Nova and mines vacation a couple of days ago, it was great! She did very well, and had so much fun. I took tons of pics so I will get them up. It also snowed while we were up there so it was a blast seeing what she did her first snow day ever. And she didnt get cold, I put her in her crate in the house next to the fire at night, spoiled girl XD.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

She was sad for getting in trouble and being in time out.








This is one of their dogs, Chester. BEST DOG ON EARTH, literally. Unfortunately he is almost 10 now. He was electrocuted when he was younger and made him kind of wonky, but still he was amazing, there was never a single time this dog wasnt good with anything, whether it was babies people or other animals. And you will never ever see him hesitate to listen to his owners, he is so loving and happy.
















this is their newer dog Snowy she is 3 now, the 4 y/o named her lol. Nova and her LOVED each other it was adorable.
















her and nova playing
















She liked the piggies
















Pooped


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Her and the horse were kissing but I couldnt get my camera quick enough
















So after it snowed, Nova and I went outside, and the very first thing she did was roll in it, after that she ate it and played and played, it was very cute. We got about 2 inches, some of the pics are when it was melting


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Nova didnt understand that when a snow ball hits the snow, it breaks and disappears, she looked for five minutes..
































This is Pippin , She was so hyper it made Nova look calm.
















Snowy again. Her nickname is Space invader


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Those pics were great to look at! Thanks for sharing  Looks like much fun was had by all! (love the snowball one...heeheehee)


----------



## BooneOEB (Aug 3, 2015)

Gorgeous pup!!! LOVE her pretty blue eyes!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Avie said:


> It's amazing how you can hardly see the merle anyone.


I know, its kinda sad. I loved it and thought it was so pretty.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

So I found some more pics of Nova when she was 6 months old and younger. And some ducklings. Get ready for more photos! XD

















Love this one








Oh gosh I wish she kept her markings.








First bath
















She stole a tomato








and then played with it lol








Derp


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

My little girl is 10 months old now  Cant believe how fast they grow up, its bitter-sweet. 









Taken today


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

last picture is a beautiful picture of her <3 So happy yall both had a blast on your vacation do remember you talking about it. Nova is awesome!!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you! And we did, so much that we will be doing another vacation to some place else. Thanks again! I have to agree with you on that XD


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Photo dump!! 53.8 lbs and will turn a year on Valentines day 

















These pics are of Nova and the love of her life, our neighbor puppy Zeus. They are so adorable, they make so many different noises when they see each other. He is 8 months old pure bred Rottie.

































She always falls asleep in the WEIRDEST positions, I have more pics that were taken with a different camera, I will try and get them lol


























More in next post..


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

She fell asleep watching the hermit crabs roam around her crate lol








This is when we went hiking a couple weeks ago, she got to rock climb and play in the creek.
















































Some nature 

















Couple more in next lol


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Spawn of satan! 0-0 LOL









Dogs are such bed hogs.....









And a random hermit and a random chinchilla LOL

















Thanks for looking! Hope you enjoyed it


----------

